# The Last Ship - Military pr0n in the apocalyptic world



## ctg

Yeah, as it has been for couple of year the US channels has been pushing out military pr0n for those that loves it, and there's nothing wrong about it. The people are what they are and they like what they like. But this year, they have really twisted it and The Last Ship has been renewed for the second season. 

Thing is The Last Ship is turning out to be fully blown Science Fiction show, where the season final copies the infamous Soylent Green scene. How I won't say it as I fully recommend everyone to watch this excellent series that seems so current with current Ebola theme, and all the other apocalyptic, world-ending series that there  has been out in this 2014 summer season. 

I don't know when this will be shown in the UK. The listings say Autumn 2014 at Sky 1, but when that will be, I can guarantee that you will given a rare treat.


----------



## markpud

I've not seen last night (in the US)'s episode but I'm enjoying this for the cheesy warship pr0n / contagion-fun that it is. And could the Russian's *be* any more stereotypical?? The Admiral and his never ending supply of cigars is a fun foe for a "turn off your brain" type of a show..


----------



## ctg




----------



## ralphkern

I stumbled on The Last Ship when doing research into a WIP where I needed a particular kind of ship equipped with a certain type of weapon. (Which as it happens is the Arleigh Burke class used in the series)

Thought why not, I'll give it a crack.

Then had a very unproductive few weeks while I had a minor addiction to it. 

May I also reccomend Last Resort for military pron fans. Its also excellent (in fact think I prefer it a touch).


----------



## ctg

It's interesting that whole year has been plagued with biological stuff. So many series has adapted a bionightmare to propel apocalyptic settings very, very effectively. What's more intriguing is that in almost all of them the people are the worse than the disease. But in the case of The Last Ship, I have such a huge expectations on the producers to produce a quality to show unlike anything we have seen for a while. 

Also I agree that the Last Resort from summer 2013 is an excellent show, and I strongly believe it could had done excellently if they'd given it second season instead of cancelling it on a crucial moment.


----------



## ralphkern

Fortunetly they had enough warning to give Last Resort a decent enough sense of closure


----------



## svalbard

ralphkern said:


> Fortunetly they had enough warning to give Last Resort a decent enough sense of closure



I thought Last Resort was great. It was just beginning to develop some really interesting storylines and character arcs before they cancelled.


----------



## ralphkern

Yeah, they did leave it open enough for a second series, and it would have been very interesting to see where they would have taken it, possibly more of a high political thriller considering the...finality of aspects on the military side.

And the guy who played the captain was simply awesome. I actually got the impression that his men would have followed him across broken glass with their flies unzipped for him, and you could see why.


----------



## ctg

<< OFFTOPIC >> 

I read from somewhere (apologies for not providing a link) that the captain Chaplin tried to make his image after the Hunt of Red October's Captain Ramius. But then again every military pr0n has their bigger than life lead, who can take their men through ... whatever. lol. Just take a look at the Unit for example, Sergeant Plane wasn't in charge of anything other than his men at the mission, but yet he was bigger than anything else. Even the series ended similarly to the Last Resort. 

<< /OFFTOPIC >>


----------



## REBerg

Season 2 docks tonight (June 21) on TNT


----------



## ctg

On same night as Jack Black with other big names helms HBO's new summer series The Brink, The Last Ship takes viewers  in much deeper into the apocalyptic United States. It doesn't let go off the steam, but relentlessly press on with the good stuff. American Military Pr0n has sometimes ventured into this level, but usually it has been cancelled when things has got really interesting. In fact I could claim that you'll be seeing everything from Jericho to the Unit incorporated in this series, and that if nothing else, makes watching this mess so exciting. It is almost as if you're watching BSG (with just one ship) set on a parallel Earth (with a difference of a global epidemic happening in their timeline).


----------



## REBerg

A slam-bang start for the second season. Two hours of non-stop action.


Spoiler



It's a bit of a relief to watch a series in which you can be reasonably confident, whatever the seemingly overwhelming odds might be, that the good guys will win with few or none of the main characters killed. The mess in Baltimore has been cleaned up, and it's time to move on to another.

The sad message of _The Last Ship _seems to be the same as that delivered by _The Walking Dead_: Whatever form an apocalypse might take, the worst enemies the survivors will face will be each other.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Spoiler



Good that it appears they are going to stay inland for now. I was worried they would lose everything and essentially reset the story. But it appears they still have the cure and that the story will be revolving around the warlords in post apocalyptic USA from here on out. Smart move.

I was sad they killed off Warlord Thorwald (Titus Welliver). I really liked his character, and the actor.


----------



## REBerg

Warren_Paul said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was sad they killed off Warlord Thorwald (Titus Welliver). I really liked his character, and the actor.





Spoiler



That really surprised me. I would expect a veteran ex-cop to have been more aware of his surroundings in a situation like that.

Warlords. I didn't see them as that, but that is exactly what they are.


----------



## svalbard

It's back. Great.


----------



## Warren_Paul

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That really surprised me. I would expect a veteran ex-cop to have been more aware of his surroundings in a situation like that.
> 
> Warlords. I didn't see them as that, but that is exactly what they are.



Which just happens to be exactly what they call them in the show.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Every time I watch this show I cannot help but be reminded of Star Trek, they even go on away missions (with all or most of the top crew members)!

I really enjoy Eric Dane as Captain Chandler. He is a modern-day captain Kirk (with family). So no potentially disease-stricken lady chasing for him. Which might be for the best. Since it might take him awhile to get over the loss of his wife.

There are also parallels to be made with the Russians and the Klingons. Which is what Roddenberry was going for at the time anyway. Now we have a show that throws this in our face, in a much more basic way. The best episode of season one was when Chandler outsmarted the Russian Captain and escaped unseen. If anyone wasn't comparing that whole battle to Kirk's fight with the Klingon's in ST VI or Kahn in ST II. I don't think you could be called a true sci-fi fan.

For your comparison: 











I thought Viola Davis was cast perfectly in the season premiere and she really kept me engaged throughout those two hours. She really portrayed getting trapped in a corner well, and drove home that fact that the Nathan James and her crew are not to be messed with! It could have been pretty bland, but without her. Though, I am still not quite sure they knew what to do with Adam Baldwin's character there...

To me it's more realistic to believe that in the future, robots and not man will explore deep space (we may travel around our solar system) but space is very very dangerous, even without aliens. Even what we may come into contact from their bodily fluids. We are still figuring out what the long-term affects that traveling to Mars will have on our bodies. So really it's only fitting that biological viruses (like Ebola) are the real unknowns and threat to this world. Which is a bit over-looked in the series, but the Doctor sure does try to explain that to everybody. I'd like to know more about the history of the virus as I don't think they explained all of it in season one. Plus I don't want it to end up being Bay's version of the Walking Dead...


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> Yeah, as it has been for couple of year the US channels has been pushing out military pr0n for those that loves it, and there's nothing wrong about it. The people are what they are and they like what they like. But this year, they have really twisted it and The Last Ship has been renewed for the second season.
> 
> Thing is The Last Ship is turning out to be fully blown Science Fiction show, where the season final copies the infamous Soylent Green scene. How I won't say it as I fully recommend everyone to watch this excellent series that seems so current with current Ebola theme, and all the other apocalyptic, world-ending series that there  has been out in this 2014 summer season.
> 
> I don't know when this will be shown in the UK. The listings say Autumn 2014 at Sky 1, but when that will be, I can guarantee that you will given a rare treat.



I think the Ebola scare is what partially drove the amazing ratings season one had. It was already filmed of course and everything but the Ebola stuff was happening the same week it premiered! Talk about good luck. Yet this year, TNT stupidly has it up against True Detective. Well, The Last Ship was much better than True Detective but I think the real ratings will come out next week, after people tune out TD and perhaps try something else.

http://cartermatt.com/169276/ratings-true-detective-season-2-premiere-up-the-last-ship-down/


----------



## REBerg

Warren_Paul said:


> Which just happens to be exactly what they call them in the show.


Completely missed that.
Warlords in Baltimore? What next? Vicious gangs of immigrant "Keep Left" signs in Norfolk?


----------



## REBerg

*2.03 It's Not a Rumor*
This episode was a radical, yet welcome, departure from the military action that has taken center stage for the entire series. Simultaneously heartwarming and heartbreaking. Searching for surviving loved ones. Struggling between duty to family and humanity. Altogether touching.

It took the series to an unexpected emotional level. Yet, it managed to lay the background for the conflicts to come.


----------



## ctg

I missed the second episode. Man, I didn't realised it was a double bill. Why they didn't do it as one long episode?


----------



## REBerg

Guess maybe TNT needed to fill that extra hour June 21 before _Falling Skies_ returned. Episode 2 should be out there on demand somewhere, or will be.


----------



## ctg

I watched the second and third episode last night. While the second episode was a good, it wasn't absolutely great because there were inconsistencies. One with a gun that somehow switched to totally new one, and another had to do a person being in the primary research facility and not in the power plant. But third episode it was a change in pace, and tension. 

The Last Ship is building up slowly a world that we have seen in couple series before, but it's also different to them because we are at the beginning of second season and not at the end, where they can wave a cancellation card to shut producers down. I hope we'll going to see much more, and eventually get a some resolution on how many died during the epidemic. While last season went mostly in the apocalyptic settings, this time it seems that with the cure in hand, we can watch how post-apocalyptic world stands up and withdraws from the brink. 

What will happen to the cities when 70 to 80 percent of all population is gone? Also does anyone think that the Russian geezer is going to setup a new lab to weaponize the virus?


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> I watched the second and third episode last night. While the second episode was a good, it wasn't absolutely great because there were inconsistencies. One with a gun that somehow switched to totally new one, and another had to do a person being in the primary research facility and not in the power plant. But third episode it was a change in pace, and tension.
> 
> The Last Ship is building up slowly a world that we have seen in couple series before, but it's also different to them because we are at the beginning of second season and not at the end, where they can wave a cancellation card to shut producers down. I hope we'll going to see much more, and eventually get a some resolution on how many died during the epidemic. While last season went mostly in the apocalyptic settings, this time it seems that with the cure in hand, we can watch how post-apocalyptic world stands up and withdraws from the brink.
> 
> What will happen to the cities when 70 to 80 percent of all population is gone? Also does anyone think that the Russian geezer is going to setup a new lab to weaponize the virus?





Spoiler



Another weakness I saw in the second episode was how easily Tex gained entrance to Amy's little empire. Seemed like all he had to do was tell the gatekeepers that "security" was his specialty, and presto! He was a guard, and a very unexpected and pivotal "inside man" in the assault.

With a death rate of 70 to 80 percent, simply distributing the cure to survivors still vulnerable to the virus is not going to do much to restore civilization. The entire world must consist of micro-regimes like Baltimore in which leaders have found ways to cope with the apocalypse.

As repugnant as it was, burning corpses to keep the lights on was a practical solution to two problems. Amy crossed the line, in even in a post-apocalyptic world, by deciding who among the living were also going to the power plant. That didn't make any sense to me. Sharing 100 percent of the world's resources among 20 to 30 percent of an immunized population should not have been a problem.

What happens to a place like Baltimore after the crew of the USS Nathan James has cleaned things up and moved on? Does a saner, more democratic government take the helm, or does something even worse take the place of what has been dismantled? A question I don't expect to see answered as the season progresses

Now that patient zero has stepped out of the shadows among the "chosen people," I think it's a pretty safe bet that they will find a way use him. He would undoubtedly be capable of creating another strain of the virus. He seems to be a walking weapon as a carrier who can wipe out an entire group of people just by giving a small boy his Swiss Army knife. That was the low point of an otherwise uplifting episode 3.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



Problem that I see is with secondary infections, and contamination of water reserves. We might take clean water as granted but when all most everyone are gone, the people who used to keep things working aren't there any more. Not that they might be dead, because it's as likely that they'll have same chances as anyone to have an immunity to the pathogen. But thing is they might not even be anywhere near to where they could but their skill set in use. 

So, in the third episode, they keep talking about the rebuild effort just like it stands in the book. They even beef up happy feelings by allowing certain places to to remain operational, even able to pick up manufacturing process from dead still like nothing. In the reality it doesn't work that way and it's very likely that those skilled persons might have moved away from the epicentres in effort to keep them alive. This happened in the first season, where they tried to figure out ways to keep the research going while the world around them had seized to exist. 

It's true that in America people might set behind warlords, while for example in the UK, they might be more docile. We don't even have arms to wage war like Americans do. But even then, it's likely that people move away to find safe-heavens just like we have seen happening in the Walking Dead. In the states, and especially in the beginning of this season, they showed the Warlords, and then they showed that down the road everything's fine. 

When Captain mentions the rebuild effort, he means resettlement, and rebuilding the society to stand upon shoulders of the predecessors. And that should happen in this season, at least in some sort of small scope, because it's very unlikely that everywhere they go anarchy implies chaos. But then we have Patient Zero and his abilities with bioengineering. Therefore he should be easily cook up something equally serious, while he finds away to mutate the virus and keep himself alive. Being a mad scientist, I find that highly plausible in fictional world - is that why they keep primordial virus alive in the new season?  

Who knows. We see. It's their show. Just that they've often shown being able to cook up something wonderful before cancellation strikes.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> The Last Ship is building up slowly a world that we have seen in couple series before, but it's also different to them because we are at the beginning of second season and not at the end, where they can wave a cancellation card to shut producers down. I hope we'll going to see much more, and eventually get a some resolution on how many died during the epidemic. While last season went mostly in the apocalyptic settings, this time it seems that with the cure in hand, we can watch how post-apocalyptic world stands up and withdraws from the brink.



As the Last Ship approaches 9 Million viewers a week, I don't think it's going anywhere anytime soon. Plus I see no reason why TNT would dare cancel this since Falling Skies is ending, it just wouldn't make any business sense there. Also TNT just announced that the crew of the Nathan James will also be at comic con this year! Apparently they are ramping up some much needed PR perhaps announcing a third season. You know TNT likes to announce early, if a show is a hit. Though, the budget is another question.

We need a feel-good gung-ho American TV show to make ourselves feel better due to all the real crap going on in the world. I think like Star Trek before it, The Last Ship has that formula nailed down! This is why they are moving towards the direction you are thinking about. At least I really, hope that's the reason. I smiled multiple times during the last episode and in the days of dark gritty or period dramas, that's hard to do. Unless you are purposely watching a comedy. There is a pang of hope that they can work together and build the world back in a way that no TV show has really touched upon yet after so much destruction. Usually after the destruction the shows end at this point. 



Spoiler



One of the best parts of the third episode was when Chandler rallied the troops to go and hunt for the labs. His speech and all the planes flying over the ship, was very patriotic. I think either the daughter or grandfather said "Dad did this." Hope was there.



Of course, you have to consider the Bay factor. Bay is not known for making deep thinking dark movies. Though this is a welcoming difference from his usual bang em ups.


----------



## REBerg

*2.04 Solace*

Back to the non-stop military action.



Spoiler



The crew of DDG-151 faces a genuine challenge in the mercenary group that took the Hospital Ship Solace, destroyed the lab and murdered most of those aboard.

The para-military group has somehow acquired the British sub shown in the opening episode scene, set five months earlier. I'm wondering who "The Boss" is going to be when the sub opens its hatch -- the spooky surviving crewman, Ramsey? Hmm. Why does that name sounds familiar?

I was surprised to learn that the "Chosen People" leader who is taking Patient One to meet the boss is not the top dog. The Boss had better be among the naturally immune, because I don't think any of the chosen knows just how lethal their new buddy is.

I like the two new kick-ass characters introduced early in this episode -- the Australian, Senior Chief Petty Officer Wolf "Wolfman" Taylor, and the Israeli, Lt. Ravit Bivas. I think the instantly smitten Burk might have actually broken the ice with Bivas by taking a bullet for her during the Solace action.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> The crew of DDG-151 faces a genuine challenge in the mercenary group that took the Hospital Ship Solace, destroyed the lab and murdered most of those aboard.



They had a couple of inconsistencies that doesn't go with the military doctrine, but I can let them slide as a writer I understand the importance of drama over the accuracy. You just cannot get things right all the time and be able to justify them. Not even from producers point of view. But, I for one, did enjoy storming of the ship and not actually blowing it up. 

Actually I thought for a while: "_Brilliant, they are really going down the BSG route and acquire a fleet of ship." _So, I understand the decision on sending the Hospital Ship back on shore as with the sub, it would be one big floating target to those that welcomes the apocalypse. I cannot believe for one second that they chose to portray British as all round gangstasm not talking about that from all of the subs they could had stolen, they chose Astute-class attack submarine. 

Good luck playing cat-and-mouse with it.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I thought for a while: "_Brilliant, they are really going down the BSG route and acquire a fleet of ship." _So, I understand the decision on sending the Hospital Ship back on shore as with the sub, it would be one big floating target to those that welcomes the apocalypse. I cannot believe for one second that they chose to portray British as all round gangstasm not talking about that from all of the subs they could had stolen, they chose Astute-class attack submarine.
> 
> Good luck playing cat-and-mouse with it.






Spoiler



If they wanted to assemble a BSG-style rag-tag fleet, it looked as if they had plenty of warship choices docked in Norfolk. My guess is that the producers realized that finding enough surviving sailors to man those boats would have been a stretch. Either that, or they just didn't want to pay what the U.S. Navy would have charged to move the ships out of camera range.

At least they used an assortment of nationalities to make up the mercenary force.


----------



## Cli-Fi

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they wanted to assemble a BSG-style rag-tag fleet, it looked as if they had plenty of warship choices docked in Norfolk. My guess is that the producers realized that finding enough surviving sailors to man those boats would have been a stretch. Either that, or they just didn't want to pay what the U.S. Navy would have charged to move the ships out of camera range.
> 
> At least they used an assortment of nationalities to make up the mercenary force.



No I think it's more simple than that. They probably don't want to introduce us to much more characters that could be considered main. This is after all, about The LAST ship. It would be silly to make a lot of ships become a part of the whole thing. With their own captains and whatnot. It would become a huge mess and I would hate to see that.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Love the introduction of an Australian character. Wolf is quickly becoming one of my favourites.


----------



## REBerg

*2.05 Achilles*
Suspenseful, like_ Hunt for Red October_ suspenseful.


Spoiler



Chalk one up for the bad guys. Hope some of the lab facilities survived the missiles.


----------



## ctg

I would say it was better than Red October. Especially when the culmination of the hunt happens. Man, I was floored.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> I would say it was better than Red October. Especially when the culmination of the hunt happens. Man, I was floored.


It really kept me on the edge.


Spoiler



One nit-picking point. It was a stretch to accept a low-ranking member of the original sub crew being able to find and train a new, all-immune crew and take over as captain. Beyond that, we are asked to accept that he is the global leader of "The Selected," which has already conquered Europe.


----------



## REBerg

*2.06  Long Day's Journey*


Spoiler



Cripes! Not only does the Nathan James crew need to beat the sub to the punch, they need to somehow wrest mob control from Ramsey.

I liked the vulture team going under cover as members of the “chosen,” awaiting the opportunity to take action. It won't be enough to simply open fire. They are going to need at least one convincing hearts-and-minds speech to bring the immune to their senses. Chandler should be up for that.


----------



## Tulius Hostilius

Warren_Paul said:


> Love the introduction of an Australian character. Wolf is quickly becoming one of my favourites.


 
It seemed a bit biased: The Spanish is the merc and the Aussie is the good guy. It seems that the Australian market is more important to the series that the Spanish (and European) one.

But the last episode I saw was very good (2.05), and the show is one of the best running at the moment.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Episode six of Season 2 was another star trek type episode! Especially when 



Spoiler



Chandler throws the President into the Brig and says, "with all due respect!!!"


 That is so Kirk, or at least someone in Star Trek would say that at some point to someone above them in rank... 

The beginning of this episode was a little slow, but then the sub chasing scene reminded me too much of a Klingon Bird of Prey on the hunt for her target. The Europeans plan to dose children was hideously evil and enough to make me hate them, like it should have. I'm not going to get into the race stuff here I don't over analyze shows like this. What are you guys expecting kumbaya or Aliens?? Someone has to be the bad guy.


----------



## REBerg

*2.07 Alone and Unafraid*



Spoiler



Just when you might have thought that "The Chosen" leaders could not possibly be more psychotically evil, they launch the "Kill Children with Teddy Bears" project. Was that the brainchild of Ramsey or Niels?

I don't see the logic in annihilating every surviving human who is not naturally immune to the virus. Being immune to one virus doesn't mean they'll be immune to the next mutation to come along.

I suppose they needed a continuing conflict to fuel season two. It would have been fairly ho-hum to watch the cure being mass produced and distributed with everyone living happily ever after.

Nice that Green took the last few seconds of their escape with the "President" to incinerate the disease-carrying bears. Too bad Niels didn't bleed out before they got back to the Nathan James.


----------



## ctg

Very strong episode.



Spoiler






REBerg said:


> I don't see the logic in annihilating every surviving human who is not naturally immune to the virus. Being immune to one virus doesn't mean they'll be immune to the next mutation to come along.



The virus is stable. It isn't mutating at the moment. Too many hosts has died, but so many are still alive. To the Chosen those extra people are a nuisance. They need to be destroyed so that the world can breath under new leadership ... as if that was going to ever happen. But I cannot see how it's going to happen under the presidental leadership. The man is too unstable to hold the position. Captain would be better if he'd tossed him overboard and be done with it, because I for one don't trust that man. He's a professional liar .... I mean a politician. 

So, the need to salute is captain's white whale. What happened to all other ships? Did they all went to bottom?


----------



## REBerg

*2.08 Safe Zone*

Always interesting to see a battle for someone's mind, instead of the usual battle with firearms. 



Spoiler



Chandler made the right call with the new President, despite the XO's usual gung-ho snap judgment. Now the war for hearts and minds begins. And it wouldn't hurt to destroy that sub in the meantime.


----------



## TK Greenleaf

I think this show works as well as it does because it is really about character. Each character, good and bad, is being forced by the situation to make decisions that would have been unthinkable before the plague. Seeing them, especially the captain, struggle to maintain their inner moral equilibrium while adapting decisions to a world where there may not be room for that original morality is great storytelling. Ditto for Walking Dead and the newest Mad Max movie. The post-apocalyptic stories that fall into being seen-it-before action adventures are the ones that ignore those internal character struggles.


----------



## ctg

Not post-apocalyptic, the virus is still going and earth seems to be full of weird people.


----------



## Warren_Paul

It's apocalyptic, but not quite at the "post" point of an apocalypse yet. The apocalypse is still in progress. But then... I suppose you could argue the same for The Walking Dead...


----------



## ctg

Warren_Paul said:


> But then... I suppose you could argue the same for The Walking Dead...



You can, and I agree, TWD is set in apocalyptic time, where as post-apocalyptic would be set in the rebuild/repopulation time 



Spoiler: TWD comicbook spoiler. 



Like in the latest comic


.


----------



## REBerg

TK Greenleaf said:


> I think this show works as well as it does because it is really about character. Each character, good and bad, is being forced by the situation to make decisions that would have been unthinkable before the plague. Seeing them, especially the captain, struggle to maintain their inner moral equilibrium while adapting decisions to a world where there may not be room for that original morality is great storytelling.


Character development is the heart of this series. Tears from Captain Chandler as the President choked out his tragic story were unexpected and moving.

_The Last Ship_ provides plenty of action and suspense, but episodes like this one refocus on the characters' humanity -- as did the third episode of this season,"It's Not a Rumor," in which the Nathan James crew members search for missing loved ones when they return to Norfolk.


----------



## REBerg

*2.09 Uneasy Lies the Head*


Spoiler



Gruesome but entirely fitting end for Patient Zero. I can't fault Dr. Scott for acting as judge, jury and executioner for the man who killed billions and would have added to that toll by spreading the virus with teddy bears for children.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



Taken there's only one episode to go I don't see how they're going to finish the storyline. They are almost ready to deliver the weaponised cure, but it doesn't end the plague of crazy people. The world is nowhere near ready to be turned back on to assume normal life. The series has lead the crew of Nathan James far away into the apocalypse, and the POTUS standing on their deck is equally risky to conduct normal operations.


----------



## REBerg

I think they're going 13 episodes this season, which should give them time to get things a bit more shipshape.


----------



## ctg

Interesting, no updates from anyone even though the series another stellar genre episode. I couldn't but think about how captain is between the rock and hard place with his quest on beating the enemy. You cannot find another series, not even in the Star Trek Universe that has encapsulated Law & Order so very well. And things aren't any different in space. On surface, Nathan James and its fearless captain continue bushing the boundaries while the game in apocalyptic world is becoming crystal clear to the viewers. At below the surface tension is becoming palpable. Although the tension hasn't reached Das Boot level, the viewers can easily imagine how thin line there is for losing the game, and allowing apocalypse run through its course around the world. Not just that but there are million other things that could go wrong besides the obvious.




Spoiler



The captain can try to use his military rule on the dear doctor, but he isn't ever going to make her a soldier, even though he can see the potential on playing the biowarfare game. He doesn't have full might of navy behind him, and Nathan James isn't capable of avoiding those hits forever.So it was interesting to see that after they took a torpedo on port side that there was no casualties, no search and rescue, no checks and repairs from the engineering team. Instead, it went straight to explaining why Captain Chandler is losing the game.

So hail for kicking the doc off the ship and not understanding on how to play biowarfare in guerrilla style. So what if half of world think nathan james hit the civilian fleet, the game isn't over when you can play through clandestine operations. Or is that Chandler hasn't heard about the black ops, going incognito into the "enemy" camp and spreading the cure, while keeping the eyes open. Besides the point Chandler himself conducted a highly questionable black op when he infiltrated the camp and kidnapped the president.

I think the Last Ship is more than just military pr0n, because it's an excellent reminder about why there are certain rules in place at naval vessels, and why the captain can hide behind the code and keep the reputation "spotless" when it comes to the end of day. Enemy however isn't playing by those rules and it knows how to inflict pain "in the tip of the spear."


----------



## REBerg

*2.10 Friendly Fire*


ctg said:


> I couldn't but think about how captain is between the rock and hard place with his quest on beating the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Last Ship is more than just military pr0n, because it's an excellent reminder about why there are certain rules in place at naval vessels, and why the captain can hide behind the code and keep the reputation "spotless" when it comes to the end of day. Enemy however isn't playing by those rules and it knows how to inflict pain "in the tip of the spear."


Holding on to the rigid structure of military life is Captain Chandler's way of maintaining his sanity. 



Spoiler



Despite the extraordinary circumstances, he cannot make an exception for Dr. Scott. Letting her slide for killing Niels would bring his entire, discipline-based internal construct tumbling down.

The captain is doing what's right for him, but not what's right in the world outside the Nathan James. Let him turn the doctor over to civilian authorities for trial. As they say, there's not a jury in the world that would convict her. If the Ramsey Brothers continue their winning ways, there may soon not be a jury in the world at all.

That's one aspect of this series that I continue to find difficult to accept. Sean Ramsey seems to be so much more than a sailor who happened to inherit a submarine by surviving the virus -- military strategist, propagandist, inspirational leader. All of this merits a Ramsey backstory explaining how he acquired all of these abilities.


----------



## svalbard

Anyone else thinking that the President might not be playing fair?


----------



## REBerg

svalbard said:


> Anyone else thinking that the President might not be playing fair?


Man, I sure hope not. The better portions of two episodes were devoted to freeing and turning him. They even gave him a nice little Oval Office afloat. What more could a man who was never really cut out to be President want?

Still, he does seem a somewhat questionable. Just a realistic portrayal of a politician?


----------



## ctg

svalbard said:


> Anyone else thinking that the President might not be playing fair?



I haven't trusted him from the moment I saw him in the enemy camp. He's too dodgy. But then again, it might be just ReBerg said, he's just a bloody politician.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Whoa... that's what I have to say about episode 2.11. Was pretty intense what went down, and very emotional ending. Shock Value at its best this episode.



Spoiler



So sad they killed off Chung. He was one of my favourite characters. Very surprised they killed off the newly introduced Ravit as well. Didn't expect her to go.


----------



## REBerg

*2.11 Valkyrie*


Spoiler



The crew really took a beating, four dead, including the Israeli officer; Capt. Chandler and others injured; Tex shot in the ass! Ironically, all of this was administered by the very civilians the crew members are trying to save. Another big score by the Ramsey Brothers.

The President stepped into the image with his speech. Even if the bad attitude techno-girl is able recreate her network and get the speech out to the people, the Ramseys could simply claim the President was in a gun-to-the-head situation. If I were in their place, I would have a tough time deciding who to believe.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



Of course Valkyrie had to be a woman, and in short distance from Nathan James. I'm also glad they finally addressed the damage, and made it right as most of the destroyers keep their sonar at bow in that teardrop shape dome. It would have taken a hit that not easily fixable from inside but since this is a drama, anything can happen. 

The captain can be chasing a "bad woman" to catch her only few meters from freedom and drag her back into the fire hell, instead of following her over board and into the sea. Well, much worse thing should have happened to Ravit as well, and it's a miracle we got to see her talking before she kicked the bucket. What I'm amazed is the president pulling the speech and making it perfect even though I doubt he's a big speech writer. White House employs specific people to do that sort of thing.

In regards of Valkyrie, why don't they dump her with everything instead of taking her to see the "family"?


----------



## REBerg

*2.12 Cry Havoc*

That was a great episode.



Spoiler



Right on top of the sub! Bang! Boom! The Ramsey brothers meet Davy Jones.

RIP (rest in pieces), Sean and Ned. Great land support from the XO and that major league shootin' iron they turned on the sub.

Beyond that, Rachel's contagious cure works, and some of the survivors know that “The Immunes” are the real enemies. Icing on the cake, Lt. Green and Tex survived, despite the personal preceding scenes that seemingly marked them for departure.

As much as it turns my stomach, I've got so to say, for the Nathan James this time around, everything was awesome. What will next week's finale set up for season three?


----------



## Warren_Paul

Yeah it was a great episode. 



Spoiler: 2.12



It had some good emotion to it, with the contagious cure being used, and finally, the sub and at least one of the brothers confirmed dead. There is still one more episode to go, so don't think we've seen the last of Sean Ramsey.

Was fun to see the missles used against the sub instead.

I suppose now they have to set up the next stage in the story, something to carry over into a 3rd season, although it really feels like it's winding down now. With the contagious cure out there it's only a matter of time before the virus becomes a non-issue. The story would have to shift to a more political focus about getting the world back in order. I'm not sure if it would be the same show if they did that though.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



I love this series, but I also worry about its continuation. Things that happened in the first two season in regards of the virus has to move away at the background, but it doesn't necessarily mean that its end to everything even if Nathan James has been seriously damaged. Ships can be repaired and Nortfolk is still operational. However, what cannot be repaired is boom in Warlords, and I suspect there's a number of them that can equal as opposition to interest of United States. 

With magazines empty and Nathan James in need of several months of banging and cursing at the dry dock, the possibilities are that the next time we see the captain, he's wearing admiral's ribbons on his sleeves. Will Nathan James be his ship or will XO inherit the pride? 

Anyways, the tension was so deep that Mrs Ctg started shouting at the tellie, when the sub surfaced and fate of the "rocket artillery" was still undecided. Luckily the XO got his hands on the controls and caused Sean's sub to take mortal wound that send mighty Astute went to meet the bottom. Salute to the producers for showing this awesome boat in combat.


----------



## REBerg

Warren_Paul said:


> Yeah it was a great episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2.12
> 
> 
> 
> It had some good emotion to it, with the contagious cure being used, and finally, the sub and at least one of the brothers confirmed dead. There is still one more episode to go, so don't think we've seen the last of Sean Ramsey.
> 
> Was fun to see the missles used against the sub instead.
> 
> I suppose now they have to set up the next stage in the story, something to carry over into a 3rd season, although it really feels like it's winding down now. With the contagious cure out there it's only a matter of time before the virus becomes a non-issue. The story would have to shift to a more political focus about getting the world back in order. I'm not sure if it would be the same show if they did that though.





Spoiler



You may be right about Sean. Why show only one dead Ramsey if the more evil of the two is going to die off-camera?
As the guy who conquered Europe and was off to a good start in conquering the US, Sean must have a lot of remaining resources at his disposal. Those could include another sub, which seems to be his command post of choice.
Out to get personal revenge for killing his brother, along with continuing his self-appointed role as the Immune Messiah, a surviving Sean would provide plenty of conflict in season 3.
I wouldn't want the series to shift to a predominantly political focus. I've got _Madam Secretary_ for that.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With magazines empty and Nathan James in need of several months of banging and cursing at the dry dock, the possibilities are that the next time we see the captain, he's wearing admiral's ribbons on his sleeves. Will Nathan James be his ship or will XO inherit the pride?


Admiral, hmm...



Spoiler



I suppose the grateful President could add a few more scrambled eggs to Chandler's hat, but I don't think that would change his role as Nathan James skipper in the world of _The Last Ship_. A one-ship fleet wouldn't provide enough paperwork to justify the pay boost for admiral.


----------



## REBerg

*2.13 A More Perfect Union*

A very moving season finale



Spoiler



Holy hell! Did they really need to shoot Rachel? The scene with the newly immunized St. Louis crowd framed by the Gateway Arch could have been the perfect ending to the season – even the entire series.

I'm assuming Rachel will survive for the announced season three, although I don't see how that would be realistically possible with a pointblank round to the chest and no one around to prevent her from bleeding out. Could Dr. Scott really die without consummating her relationship with the captain? As I recall, Rhonda Mitra suffered a similar fate on _Strike Back_.

Looks like you may have been correct, ctg, about Chandler's promotion to admiral. Chief of Naval Operations is not a billet normally occupied by a three-striper.

The rowdy singing scene with dress uniformed officers and enlisted freely fraternizing in the bar was heartwarming but unrealistic. Still, circumstances are anything but normal, and the crew has gone through the ringer together.



I'm looking forward to the continuation of the story next summer.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



Brilliant and emotionally touching ending for the second season. It is almost bar with the first one, and I can see a way this can down the road of other military pr0n series, but I can also see a path that propels this series to equal BSG. Although, at the moment, The Last Ship sails alone in the paths that took it from bring of apocalypse to deep into the brown stuff to only propel out of hell to a glorious time of post-apocalypse. 

You could say no, because at least the new version of BSG took the armada from apocalyptic genocide through the eye of needle to only dissolve racial uniqueness to our band of humanity. Nathan James however sailed through similar kind of waters to find itself at the other side on a time of rebuild and forgiveness. They however didn't lose everything. Earth is still there and there's most probably more survivors than those lucky three thousand odd ones standing under the Arch of St Louis. 

It's not a lot, but that's the deal you get from coming out other side of full scale biowarfare agenda, or an epidemic. I'm still not sure if it was an epidemic, because there's still so much in dark around what really happened. Did the Patient Zero do it on a mistake or was he intentionally allowed to wipe a great number of population from face of Earth? I want to believe on mistake, but equally I'm willing to believe that "the intentional mistake" backfired and killed the handlers, before they had a chance to develop a cure. 

We might never know all of it, but I wouldn't be surprised if Admiral Chandrel would find a note about hidden inside the lockers of Pentagon and Langley. However, I'm interested to see what they can conjure for third season to equal first two seasons villains. Or if they can top the tension and turn everything upside down. Nevertheless, whatever is going to happen, the crew of Nathan James has mostly disbanded. Captain is moving behind the desk and the future looks good.

o7


----------



## ctg




----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


>


​


Spoiler



Saw several female characters in the trailer, but no Rachel. Still keeping her fate under wraps, I guess. I'm thinking she didn't make it.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Saw several female characters in the trailer, but no Rachel. Still keeping her fate under wraps, I guess. I'm thinking she didn't make it.



I think they have new female lead(s), and completely new direction on where to sail as Chandrel is now an Admiral. So it's very likely this new series is going to be quite different but no less apocalyptic, with a  mutated strain in the play. Also I don't think there has ever been a series that has gone this far over the otherside.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have new female lead(s), and completely new direction on where to sail as Chandrel is now an Admiral. So it's very likely this new series is going to be quite different but no less apocalyptic, with a  mutated strain in the play. Also I don't think there has ever been a series that has gone this far over the otherside.



I do have to agree with you. usually with series centered around a virus. You wait episode upon episode searching for the cure and they either all die in the process or they never find it. Or rather like in the walking dead. They say there is no cure and just live in the world as it is. I don't think I've ever seen a series where they try to rebuild the world and end up pretty successful at doing it and then move past that. Sure there are those series finales that throw in a time warp into the future that shows how everything ended up like Falling Skies, but even that doesn't give you the full picture. It leaves fans a little disappointed because often they want to learn how it all came to be and what happens next. However, understand most of the times those finales are quickly put together when the network knows the show is ending. It may be that in the novel, all of this material is in there for the creators of the show and the writers to work with. I haven't read the book, so I can't say for certain.


----------



## REBerg

Just finished watching "First Look."
I thought it was going to be one of those 5-minute teasers for the new season, but it turned out to be 40 minutes or so of new material. I'm don't know if is intended to be a stand-alone offering, or it will be incorporated into the first episode of season 3. If the latter is the case, I've just gotten a big dose of spoilers.


----------



## ctg

40 minutes of new material. I might have to check it out, or leave it if it's full of spoilers as they said it's coming out around twentieth of June.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> 40 minutes of new material. I might have to check it out, or leave it if it's full of spoilers as they said it's coming out around twentieth of June.


The new season premieres Sunday, June 12, in the US. I don't know where "First Look"  fits into the season.
Best leave it alone if you don't want to risk spoilers. I think TNT is messing with us.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 3.01 The Scott Effect



It's back and from the beginning Admiral Chandler doesn't look happy. Maybe it's the implementation of the new government or something else, like losing Rachel from the original research team. Not, when the virus is still out there, doing damage. Especially in its alleged mutated form. 

I don't know if Chinese made the mutation or was it done by some other party. Talk is cheap, but actions are things that mean at the end everything. And we know nothing in this world is as it seems. In fact, it's whole new world, with some old players in the main positions.

Personally, I don't like this agitation between the super powers in the aftermath of viral apocalypse. Why there has to be saber clashing and show of power, when there should be rebuilding and repopulation effort over making war. 

To be honest, I don't understand everything that happened in the Asia, because over there, with billions of people, loads should have died when the virus flushed over them. But regardless of everything, I love the action, and all military pr0n in this third season starter.

o7

Questions, what do you think is really happening in the Asia?


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler: 3.01 The Scott Effect
> 
> 
> 
> It's back and from the beginning Admiral Chandler doesn't look happy. Maybe it's the implementation of the new government or something else, like losing Rachel from the original research team. Not, when the virus is still out there, doing damage. Especially in its alleged mutated form.
> 
> I don't know if Chinese made the mutation or was it done by some other party. Talk is cheap, but actions are things that mean at the end everything. And we know nothing in this world is as it seems. In fact, it's whole new world, with some old players in the main positions.
> 
> Personally, I don't like this agitation between the super powers in the aftermath of viral apocalypse. Why there has to be saber clashing and show of power, when there should be rebuilding and repopulation effort over making war.
> 
> To be honest, I don't understand everything that happened in the Asia, because over there, with billions of people, loads should have died when the virus flushed over them. But regardless of everything, I love the action, and all military pr0n in this third season starter.
> 
> o7
> 
> Questions, what do you think is really happening in the Asia?


The season premiere was postponed in the U.S. due to the Orlando mass shooting. Having watched "First Look" (which must have been very similar to "The Scott Effect," based on your description), I completely understand the reason for the postponement.


----------



## ctg

3.02 Legendado


Spoiler



XO made a huge mistake on not informing Nathan James captain. He was also in mission to be spear front in US effort to bring gunship policy to Vietnamese territory. But he f*ck£d up the one job he had. 

I don't think Admiral Chandler would have been happy about it. But, then again, Adm Chandler is handling the sh*t-storm POTUS put him into, and he's really not happy about it. I's not like there's many things that can put a smile on his face these days. 

What you see in the small screen is US gunship policy in its best form. And if you're lover of military pr0n, this is the thing as you see loads of new hardware being used in hot missions that doesn't spare in casualties, consequences and streams of ammo clinking off from the pavement. 

The ops are full of action that's almost as good as the real thing. Although, the real thing here is fiction at its best as we don't have a harbinger virus lose on earth. If there is anything the writers of highly praised winter series should take some lessons on how to build on tension, because there's amble amount of that available on this second part of season opener. 

Especially as that shadow of US fleet is brought in the picture. Does it mean we are going to see Admiral Chandler handling the big business? I hope so. And I'm really glad The Last Ship is back on the screen. 

I hope it stays there for a while. 

o7


----------



## ctg

The thing that makes The Last Ship especially interesting in this year is because it's situated in the China Sea, which is a current hot spot. In any day something can happen there that can escalate the situation into a real war. First one in decades, where major fleets will be clashing on each other. So, if you're not aware of local geography, watch this season for that reason only to get that contextual thing.


----------



## REBerg

Chop off the first 5 to 10 minutes, and "First Look" was the same episode as "The Scott Effect." Makes no sense. Still haven't watched the second half of the season opener. Looking pretty exciting.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> The thing that makes The Last Ship especially interesting in this year is because it's situated in the China Sea, which is a current hot spot. In any day something can happen there that can escalate the situation into a real war. First one in decades, where major fleets will be clashing on each other. So, if you're not aware of local geography, watch this season for that reason only to get that contextual thing.



I love the china angle. 



Spoiler



I think the Chinese are definitely doing the mutations. As well as not giving the cure to the right amount of people.I am sure. Peng definitely has ulterior motives and is not part of the global effort to save the world as Chandler started and is a big part of. It looks like the Chinese are purposely not giving the cure to the right people. Because America gave some of the cure to surrounding Asian countries. China, tends not to like it's neighbors all that much in real life too. China seems to want to blame America for this problem as well with a little propaganda they can easily make their society turn away from all American help and interests. You already see that in Peng with how much he hates America. 

 BTW Adam Baldwin is having much too fun "playing" Captain.


 It's classic Star Trek pretty much and that's the lens I watch this show with. Chandler and Kirk are just so complimentary to each other it's scary.


----------



## Cli-Fi

REBerg said:


> The season premiere was postponed in the U.S. due to the Orlando mass shooting. Having watched "First Look" (which must have been very similar to "The Scott Effect," based on your description), I completely understand the reason for the postponement.



That was a good move on their part as the night club shooting and the club shooting scene in the premier was pretty chilling.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



I can't believe they knocked Valerie off after filling in her character as much as the did -- in the very episode she died. I hoped she had somehow managed to survive the the plane explosion and crash  (after all, it is TV), but apparently not.
The acting skipper of the Nathan James did an exemplary job of decision-making as a Chinese military helicopter and two unknown vessels were all heading his way. Chandler should have no problem making him acting XO until the rest of the gang is rescued.
The question will then become, can the CNO handle being just a VIP passenger on his old ship?





ctg said:


> The thing that makes The Last Ship especially interesting in this year is because it's situated in the China Sea, which is a current hot spot. In any day something can happen there that can escalate the situation into a real war. First one in decades, where major fleets will be clashing on each other. So, if you're not aware of local geography, watch this season for that reason only to get that contextual thing.



The setting also takes me back a bit, as I spent 18 U.S. Navy service months on the other side of the South China Sea in the Philippine Islands during the war in Vietnam.


----------



## Cli-Fi

REBerg said:


> Chop off the first 5 to 10 minutes, and "First Look" was the same episode as "The Scott Effect." Makes no sense. Still haven't watched the second half of the season opener. Looking pretty exciting.



Yeah from what I've seen first look is usually meant as a teaser CBS does this all the time with their new shows or returning shows usually three minute clips. I've seen few instances where the first look was longer than that like ten minutes, and I believe there is an X-Files reboot promo that is about 20 minutes with the stars talking about everything they did, but I've never seen one this long!. I did not watch first look for fear of spoilers.


----------



## ctg

S03E03 Disappointment. My suspense of disbelief was nagging all the way through this episode, and it makes me believe this is last season of Last Ship for writers doing a really bad job. Please, put a bit more effort to make this more believable.


----------



## JaeDarcy

ctg said:


> S03E03 Disappointment. My suspense of disbelief was nagging all the way through this episode, and it makes me believe this is last season of Last Ship for writers doing a really bad job. Please, put a bit more effort to make this more believable.



Oh, it's not as dire as all that, surely?
I wouldn't say the writing is any different than n prior seasons.
It's holding my interest as sort of a guilty pleasure. 
With the amount of utter crap on TV I relish my interesting plot-lines where I can.

Did they ever say what happened to Tex Nolan?


----------



## ctg

JaeDarcy said:


> I wouldn't say the writing is any different than n prior seasons.



Are you saying that the vampire angle was a good pull from them? Or the whole excursion around the place was excellently written? Or that the writers had to use the outhouse angle in a shack, because series needed something like that to make it more ooomph? 

To me this episode was a low point in this series. Maybe others will feel differently, but the way I see, the last ship won't get another season, because of the writers seem to convert back to the usual tropes to write out the episodes.


----------



## REBerg

*3.03 Shanzhai*
I agree that this episode was not up to par for the series. The balance between shoot-em-up action and character development was way off, and the show suffered for it. I would hope that a better balance is restored as the season progresses.

I was surprised by Chandler's decision to make Granderson XO over Burk. I thought that Burk had done a great job in a high-pressure situation. Chandler might have been a little more grateful that Burk didn't immediately blow that Chinese military helo out of the sky.

"Vampirate" Takehaya is a bit much, I concede, but it's not as if he's being depicted literally as a Count Dracula-type vampire. Might his need for American blood over that of his merry men have some sort of medical basis? Can't figure that one out. He could get the cure directly.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Might his need for American blood over that of his merry men have some sort of medical basis?



You can't mix blood types. It doesn't work, because you will only cause immune system response. Additionally there is no reason for adding blood to one body, if everything is already fine. You could easily balance lack of blood by drinking fluids or having saline dripped/pumped into your veins.


----------



## REBerg

Maybe he is an AB blood type suffering from acute thrombocytopenia? 
No doubt they'll explain Takehaya's condition in next episode or two. Somehow I don't think it will involve spending his daylight hours in a coffin. He appears to have no aversion to sunshine.


----------



## JaeDarcy

ctg said:


> Are you saying that the vampire angle was a good pull from them? Or the whole excursion around the place was excellently written? Or that the writers had to use the outhouse angle in a shack, because series needed something like that to make it more ooomph?



No, I think I'm saying the show is sort of good *despite * the writing, which to my mind has always been a little clunky and gimmicky.
It's sort of (to me) the TV version of a Crichton novel. The story and the acting helps, but I don't know that I've ever loved the writing.


----------



## Droflet

I'm half way through season 2 and am liking it. I avoided this when I saw Michael Bay was involved. Me of little faith.


----------



## REBerg

*3.04 Devil May Care*

Not the most riveting episode of the season.



Spoiler



I thought that the "away team" successfully getting into Pang's residence and holding him hostage was a stretch, especially when the goal was to get a fuel refill for the Nathan James. At least Chandler and crew learned that Pang was also after the Dread Pirate Takehaya.

Takehaya's need for the American blood didn't make sense to me. The cure in the bottle didn't work, but wouldn't one transfusion do the trick?

Looks like someone is manufacturing and distributing a fake cure. We saw the dying family in southern Japan in the opening episode with a close-up of the cure bottle reading "Made in the USA."


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 3.05



Why Nathan James doesn't have ROV's? They are becoming pretty standard tool on anti-mining operations and there is no need to use divers, when things can be assessed remotely. Besides the point, ROV's can stay in the water for longer period than a combat diver. Although I understand this is one of SEAL core operations, if you look into the history, the operators aren't exactly highly trained EOD people. They are combat operators. And the plan with the rear rig is fool hardy. 

Maybe they did it because of the high drama, but in the reality, their operation is very highly risky at best. In the meanwhile POTUS is doing the same thing. Diplomacy is better than straight out dictatorship. Although sometimes you have no other choice but stand on your ground and declare everyone else idiots. And instead of showing force by using land forces, everything should be done to keep things from escalating.



Still what The Last ship lost earlier in the season, it gained back with so much by focusing on the ship operations and raising tension through the roof. This series is still full on military-pr0n even if the plot is a bit flaky.


----------



## REBerg

*3.05 Minefield*


Spoiler



I think you're right @ctg -- lots of action but not all that believable.
Wouldn't the boat set off the mine instead of waiting for the thing they were dragging? The helicopter made more sense, but wouldn't the first mine explosion have destroyed the "bait" in both operations? It was a feel-good moment when they found the boat crew alive, but I doubt they would have survived a direct torpedo hit anywhere but TV.
I was struck by how Takehaya, even as the American prisoners struggled to save the lives of his wife and unborn child, continued his efforts to destroy the Nathan James.
I'm curious as to what type of better life Takehaya has planned for them. Does he have his eye on a nice three-bedroom home with room for a nursery and his captive blood suppliers?


----------



## ctg

I think they need back off. The showrunner should focus on the mission and forget the home, because the distant horizon worked better than having POTUS angle cutting in as a running commentary. Multiple perspectives isn't working as well as it did last year, or in the first season.

In fact, first two seasons were written from a very limited perspective. And this year, when they had a chance to go big, they went too big instead of focusing in on what makes TLS watchable. Military is separated from the politics for a reason, and there is enough of that for own series. So instead of being a total military pr0n this series tries to become something else, and that something else is done really poorly.

It's half way point of this season and the second half looks somewhat iffy. And in the background you can fear this pancaking on its own impossibility. I don't know how much politics play into making of this series, but at the moment, this is hardly exciting, or something worth of promoting. If they have hands on, they should back off, and let the showrunner either burn bright or crumble on the dust.


----------



## ctg

Well, LOL. 

I thought they had hired actual military advisor's in this show or then Uncle Sam doesn't want people to learn certain things. Or they think people don't know how actual artillery ballistics work, or that they haven't ever figured out that half-rotten wooden blanks aren't exactly bulletproof. 

In this day of age, when fantasy series shows us brutality of the war, and science shows educate us about hollywood magic, The Last Ship is doing really poorly. It is in laughable condition, and it's not because of the actors, because they're doing their job. They know how to act, but they aren't capable of showing up their hands and say: "This is enough! Viewers aren't going to take this bs."  

Why is that we cannot have a real proper military show that has realism tied around the plot and scenes? The only thing this show is doing reasonably well at this stage is military pr0n. They look really cool. But using direct fire to calculate ballistic trajectory for a dump round and then hitting the ground exactly at the point, where is does maximum damage to opposition force... 

Man, if Uncle Sam has that tech on sale I know many eager people to throw money at them. LOL 

PS. Don't get me started on the helicopter.


----------



## REBerg

3.06 Dog Day
At least one nod to reality.


Spoiler



The crew took casualties, including series regular, Cruz (Ness Bautista), not just a few "redshirts." No idea why his character was chosen for the ax.


----------



## svalbard

What was an ok show for the first two series is now becoming risible. I am sticking with it, but this is pushing the limit of credibility.

Also is there an element of racism in the show, a throwback to movies of the 70's and 80's. The depiction of the Chinese special forces is Keystone Cops.


----------



## REBerg

*3.07 In the Dark*
The series does seem to be floundering since the Nathan James and crew achieved their goal of creating and spreading the cure. This episode, maybe because it focused less on action, seemed better.


Spoiler



Takehaya finally overcame his hatred and mission of revenge with the birth and immunization of his newborn, but the mystery of the cure that failed to save his people remains.
I found it hard to believe that such a recently repented, bitter enemy and captor would be allowed to take the ship's helm and steer them through a minefield. Had the ship not been carrying Takehaya's wife and baby, Captain Slattery might have declined the vampire pirate's offer of help in eluding the Chinese destroyer fleet.
President Michener's suicide at the end of the episode was a shock. He was hounded to death by a reporter, which really reinforces the public's negative perception of the media.
Some journalists actually take their gatekeeping duties seriously and put the greater good ahead of sensationalism. They're not all Fox News.


----------



## ctg

Well, this is a surprise. 



> TNT has ordered 13 episodes for a fourth season of _The Last Ship_ to air next summer. Eric Dane, Adam Baldwin and Bridget Regan star in the series' third season, along with Charles Parnell, Travis Van Winkle, Marissa Neitling, Christina Elmore, Jocko Sims, Bren Foster and Kevin Michael Martin.
> 
> Based on William Brinkley's popular novel, _The Last Ship_ chronicles a global catastrophe that nearly decimates the world's population. Because of its positioning, the Navy destroyer _U.S.S. Nathan James_ avoided falling victim to the devastating tragedy. But now, CO Captain Tom Chandler (Dane) and his crew must confront the reality of their new existence in a world where they may be among the few remaining survivors.
> 
> In its third season, _The Last Ship _is reaching an average of 7.6 million viewers per episode across all platforms. New episodes premiere Sundays at 9 p.m. (ET/PT) on TNT.  Fans can catch up on episodes from the first half of season three through TNT On Demand and the TNT website and mobile app. Past seasons are currently available on Blu-Ray and DVD, as well as on Hulu.


 TNT Renews Last Ship for Season 4; orders Monsters of God

I might have been super-critical on this series, while it has drawn in a surprise number of viewers to see the drama happening in the apocalyptic world. Maybe they don't mind about the reality related mistakes in this season. What I have to say is that they don't portray the world state as well as they did in the last time. Just think as an example, the traffic on shipping lanes and invulnerability of Nathan James captured Chinese light helicopter. That piece of machine will be amazing in the hands of wasteland marauders. They will love it.


----------



## ctg

One episode left and The Last Ship turns knobs to eleven. 



Spoiler: S03E09



This is military pr0n on best. It's better than Star Trek in their heydays. The tactical ops are much better than what they were before hand. They have actually thought on how to present drama, ramp up tension and deliver action. 

Admiral Chandler was fool on thinking that Chinese doesn't have anyone in the Taiwan Strait, effectively exposing their flanks to land operated units. US Navy took a hit, just like it would have happened in the real life, but it delivered a meaningful hit.

Not only that but at last, the White House got drama of it's own. It was as if I'd been waiting for this episode all this time, and I hope, they hang on this momentum, because it looks like TLS is delivering the goods.


----------



## REBerg

*3.10 Scuttle*
The action back in the States now rivals that faced by the crew of the Nathan James


Spoiler



The political side of this season had seemed a little dull, but no more! Shaw is just plain evil, although I thought I saw a flicker of doubt in her eyes when President Oliver was making his appeal. I am pretty sure that she and her Secret Service thugs had a hand in President Michener's "suicide."
I'm don't know what the grand plan might be, with regional authorities building walls and stocking prisons -- continued culling of the American survivors by their own leaders?
On the plus side, Tex is going to rejoin the cast. I saw that coming even before the previews for the next episode.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



"Call on Line 2," assistant said to the Blond woman in charge. 

"When did we get second line?"

LOL. White House is probably one of the most connected places on Earth. Blond "POTUS" even picks up receiver of Cisco IP phone, and proceed to talk just like before. But the thing is, the genius of a biowarfare is that it leaves all infrastructure intact. A biological virus does nothing to a normal stuff. 

In fact, people should feel less stress as there's so much space around them since so many people died in the apocalypse. One that keeps going as long as there's non vaccinated people around. And even then, as we have seen during this season, the apocalypse virus can be altered and reweaponised.  

It's strange that people don't learn from their mistakes. That humanity keep banking their head against the same tree time after time. It is almost as if we don't have faculties to understand that peace is more important than keep rolling in the war and slaughtering people. 

Peng is no Emperor. But he is a king pin of a long con that has got at least one President killed. How much Chinese did during the first apocalypse is unknown. Although I suspect from the narrative that he has eyes on governing Earth, and that same thing seems to apply to many governments on after apocalypse, while you would expect them on focusing on the repopulation effort.  

Does this mean that we are f---ed if something like this happens in the real world? 



REBerg said:


> I'm don't know what the grand plan might be, with regional authorities building walls and stocking prisons -- continued culling of the American survivors by their own leaders?



Indeed. 

I don't know what they're going to do with this series. But I have to say that Admiral Chandler is a bit like Adama. He is though and he has a nose on how the game should go in the post-apocalypse. But instead of forcing it, Adm. Chandler is swamped by the scale of things. He has no idea of how big this thing truly is.


----------



## ctg

This was 2nd of August. 



> This article has the most up-to-date info on the status of The Last Ship Season 4 as we continuously monitor the news to keep you in the know. TNT has officially renewed the series for another season expected to debut in Summer 2017.


 The Last Ship Season 4 release date – Renewed (Summer 2017, release date TBA) - PremiereDate.TV


----------



## ctg

Does this season have thirteen episodes or ten?


----------



## Droflet

Yay on the renewal. And according to imdb it's 13.


----------



## ctg

Droflet said:


> And according to imdb it's 13.



So three more to wrap this up. For the note, before viral apocalypse US had humongous fleet. More than three ships. Whiny captain would have understood that it's one thing to take down an admiral in the head of the US Naval fleet. He would have visited the code many times before he would tried to lock down Chief Naval Officer and attempt a court martial. 

I think The Last Ship needs focus on their story and talk through next season before they commit to the production. Still it's a bit silly when I think Nathan James is still sailing in dangerous waters and there's long way to Guam. 

Where's other military chiefs?


----------



## REBerg

*3.11 Legacy*
*


 *​
Aye! It looks to be a pirate's life for the crew of the Nathan James.


Spoiler



With the central government dissolved, and the top military brass assassinated, the Nathan James is on its own. I don't know what Capt. Chandler has in mind by heading for San Diego, but it's probably the biggest conglomeration of Navy facilities on the west coast. Resources should be plentiful.
Again, the action in St. Louis rivaled that in Asia. I was sorry to see Takehaya go, but at least he got his revenge by skewering Peng with a Japanese sword. Nice touch.
Kara's inability to kill Shaw was mistake that almost got the Presidential rescue team killed. Kara knew Shaw was dirty after she sent a goon squad to take her out, yet she let their old friendship keep her from pulling the trigger.
Looks like Tex's daughter inherited her dad's weaponry skills.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



Neighbours. You can either love them or hate them. In Peng's case, he hates everyone. Vietnamese, Philippines, Koreans and so on. They don't have a place in his world. He wanted to erase all of them. Almost as if there could be no other oriental races. Even their history offended him. But the thing is, you cannot erase past that easily. You can try to rewrite the history and do some damage to statues, but you cannot vaporise whole place from everything, because the information is retained in the books, and minds of other races.

Therefore, if you have to go forward with a genocide, you have to do it quickly and ruthlessly before you leave the place for the nature to erode away. So, whole wiping Japanese history was such a stupid idea from Peng as information and technology would have been so much more valuable.  

It was his first fault. The second was bringing his bodyguards, instead of more soldiers and making sure Nathan James was out from the picture, before committing to the stupid idea. Still I have to say whole operation was done brilliantly and it pleased with its well thought action. XO's quip: "It's same in every language," after he fired the missile on Chinese ship was brilliant.  

In fact, I loved most of this episode even though the white house POTUS coup d'etat was most stupid thing. But I guess that was the only solution to make the government PoV to work at these last episodes.





REBerg said:


> Aye! It looks to be a pirate's life for the crew of the Nathan James.



Yarrrrrr...


----------



## ctg

*3.12 Resistance.*



Spoiler



I'm glad that the show finally explained the plan that bears classical US strategies on how to take over the country and subject it to a regiment change. Only I would not have thought it could happen in the old United of States. 

The play is what they done on the other countries. In a way, the game is same that has happened in so many other series. Yet it is different, because the depth in those, haven't been in the level of this series. And still I cannot fathom on amount of greed that lies in US governmental positions. 

It is almost as if these things are the biggest treasuries the world can have post the first apocalypse. Or that is at least what the leaders in the White House are thinking when they ordered the assassination of Nathan James.   

In the bigger picture, the loss of one ship is nothing compared to the scale of losing NCO. 

US has more ships than what they can handle.

What they don't have is experienced commanders. Ones that know what to do in situations like the one Admiral Chandler faced, when he learned about the kill order. So, it's no surprise that he continues pulling moves and keeping Nathan James dark from de'coup leaders. 

Thing is that after the hit, they should have done damage assessment, and the kill confirmation, and not just assume that the target was wiped off from the map. It's not like Vietname's or Japanese didn't teach them that lesson in previous wars. But then again that is the thing that the normal people don't realise.

Instead of waging the war with all its rules, toasting on champagne and celebrating the victory is same kind of foolishness that Saddam's Minister was waging, when he tried to spill propaganda to the eyes of the world, while Abrams rolled into the downtown of Baghdad at the propaganda.

The problem is that with this episode The Last Ship is stepping into the second US civil war with out calling it out loud. In a way, I guess it was just a time before that ugly beast put out its head. Only, I don't think that is what's going to happen, taken there's only one episode left in this season.  

What do you think?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



I strongly suspected, when I saw the preview for this episode last week, that it would be the Chinese destroyer posing as the Nathan James that was taken out by the missiles. I was relieved to see that I was correct. That scene had been set up when they planned the takeover of the Chinese ship and made the comment that their target was basically a knockoff of the James.
This vision of what the United States could so quickly become in the aftermath of a population-decimating epidemic is unbelievably negative. I can understand why labor would be in short supply, but entire populations being willingly shipped to work sites because they were promised food is just pathetic. Are we really so inhumane that we would confiscate food supplies as a means of control? I hope not.
I can't decide who is more evil -- the power-hungry Allison Shaw or that thoroughly nasty bi*ch Roberta Price. I would love to see their uneasy relationship erupt into a mutual annihilation scene.


----------



## REBerg

The above post (#107) is a comment on *3.12 Resistance*.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> This was 2nd of August.
> 
> The Last Ship Season 4 release date – Renewed (Summer 2017, release date TBA) - PremiereDate.TV



On top of this news: ‘The Last Ship’ Renewed For Season 5 By TNT Season 5 as well! Maybe they have an ending in mind for season 5, but no news of that just a whisper.

While some of these last few episodes of season 3 have been pretty boring, I am thoroughly enjoying the end of the season. You'd think they could make a coup a little bit more exciting? Way too much dialogue!


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: Season 3 Final



"It seems everytime we put the country back together it falls apart." - Admiral Chandler. 

I could not have said it better, because it's so true. Although I suspect that even with this elimination things aren't going be so rosy in upcoming seasons. Maybe the military should be taking over leading the country as it is still troubling time in this post-apocalyptic world. At least in that way they would be in a position to make sure that the leadership stays until it can be handed down to a stable civil government. 

Maybe they should even think about allowing larger countries splinter into smaller nations, just like it was back in the days, when there weren't that many people living on Earth. In that way they wouldn't have problems of the big country. 

What I loved in this episode was Nathan James creating a smoke screen from burning crude oil in their engines. It is an old method, while newer method is using the smoke launchers that they've in those ships to counter anti-ship missiles. Then again they could have just used the vulcan c-rams to take down all of those incoming missiles. Or even showcased to us their High-Energy Laser system that they boasted about in this season first episode. 

Any ways, I loved every minute of this action packed episode. Especially how the power of White House throne corrupts people. It should teach viewers that nothing is pure in our world. But will it change anything in this election cycle? I doubt it. 

In The Last Ship there will be enemies both foreign and domestic until the series finishes.


----------



## REBerg

A very satisfying season ending.


Spoiler



Shaw shot Price, and Chandler shot Shaw. Sweet. Neither character knew when to shut up.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> Spoiler: Season 3 Final
> 
> 
> 
> "It seems everytime we put the country back together it falls apart." - Admiral Chandler.
> 
> I could not have said it better, because it's so true. Although I suspect that even with this elimination things aren't going be so rosy in upcoming seasons. Maybe the military should be taking over leading the country as it is still troubling time in this post-apocalyptic world. At least in that way they would be in a position to make sure that the leadership stays until it can be handed down to a stable civil government.
> 
> Maybe they should even think about allowing larger countries splinter into smaller nations, just like it was back in the days, when there weren't that many people living on Earth. In that way they wouldn't have problems of the big country.



It was a great ending even though in the middle of the season there were some dudders. I don't think that they should allow the split up of larger nations, because it is clear that people didn't like that in the states. Why would they 



Spoiler



take out the country's regional leaders just in favor of others?


 allow it to happen elsewhere in the world? That being said, the other part of your quote is, "It's a big country. Big Country."

I could see a season 4 where 



Spoiler



Slattery goes mad with power (whether that be as CNO or President) and Chandler has to step in, in order come back. Slattery of course, could tell Chandler that ever since he left, wherever he goes or whatever he does, things have been a mess and it had to be done.


----------



## Cli-Fi

I am so sad to hear this but hope my new captain gets the help he needs: TNT’s ‘Last Ship’ Delays Production Due to Star Eric Dane’s Depression


----------



## REBerg

Fourth season starts Sunday, Aug. 20, with a double.

Last Ship Gets Season 4 Premiere Date


----------



## Cli-Fi

REBerg said:


> Fourth season starts Sunday, Aug. 20, with a double.
> 
> Last Ship Gets Season 4 Premiere Date



It seems like there's a big break in mid-summer where cable TV is concerned.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Comic-con Trailer:


----------



## ctg

Cli-Fi said:


> Comic-con Trailer



Military pr0n has come a long way to reach this point.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> Military pr0n has come a long way to reach this point.



It's cool that they are talking about crops, and seeds and how the virus has mutated into attacking our food supply.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Military pr0n has come a long way to reach this point.


The networks are jumping on the military band wagon this fall.

The Brave - NBC.com

Valor Video - First Look Trailer | Watch Online Free

SEAL TEAM - CBS.com


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> The networks are jumping on the military band wagon this fall.



are they going to follow true and tested waters or add science-fiction/fantasy in the mix?


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> are they going to follow true and tested waters or add science-fiction/fantasy in the mix?


Probably tried and true. Certainly tested waters, in the case of _SEAL TEAM_.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Certainly tested waters, in the case of _SEAL TEAM_.



Six that played on the History channel was a bit meh. I don't think this will be any different.


----------



## Cli-Fi

REBerg said:


> The networks are jumping on the military band wagon this fall.
> 
> The Brave - NBC.com
> 
> Valor Video - First Look Trailer | Watch Online Free
> 
> SEAL TEAM - CBS.com



None of these really seemed to grab me. I'll check out the pilots but I'll be shocked if I stick with any of them throughout the first seasons


----------



## Cli-Fi

REBerg said:


> Probably tried and true. Certainly tested waters, in the case of _SEAL TEAM_.



The last ship has a twist with SciFi elements. Its what grabbed me in the beginning and still does. None of these new shows seem to have an edge. You know middle America doesn't just like military dramas right TV execs?


----------



## ctg

The scope of plague has changed and the situation has become more dire than ever before. The world would had been fine with the humanity gone. Eventually it could have even produced another species to take over, because I don't virus is the evolutionary end-game for the nature. New phase is horrifying and to my mind, absolutely unstoppable. 

The Last Ship could have stayed in the sea forever and forever again. But with the timing of the mutation, it cannot and there is a definite end in sight. People, as always, don't know. Don't want to know. The mission is to save the world, and it is fine for the Nathan James. After all, she's American. But what she misses is the broken captain Chandler. 

Man, who lost his world. His Commander. He has no one to salute. Only memories from the past. And those ones are painful to recall. It is him who has grown most during the previous season. But when you see the new season, the effort TNT has put on this shows. The fights are real. People die. Blood is spilled. And the situation become dire every minute. 

I love having this series back and of all the summer series, this is the one that makes me happy. The reason for that is because this isn't just for holiday past time, but actually The Last Ship is moving to serious category with the Autumn season being so close. 

Well done. 

PS. It's two parter opening.


----------



## REBerg

Watched the double opener.
Great triple action in the end -- Chandler's bare-knuckle battle, the Gibraltar caves firefight and jury-rigging power restoration to the sitting duck James.
I suspect Chandler will reunite with the crew early in the new season.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> The scope of plague has changed and the situation has become more dire than ever before. The world would had been fine with the humanity gone. Eventually it could have even produced another species to take over, because I don't virus is the evolutionary end-game for the nature. New phase is horrifying and to my mind, absolutely unstoppable.
> 
> The Last Ship could have stayed in the sea forever and forever again. But with the timing of the mutation, it cannot and there is a definite end in sight. People, as always, don't know. Don't want to know. The mission is to save the world, and it is fine for the Nathan James. After all, she's American. But what she misses is the broken captain Chandler.
> 
> Man, who lost his world. His Commander. He has no one to salute. Only memories from the past. And those ones are painful to recall. It is him who has grown most during the previous season. But when you see the new season, the effort TNT has put on this shows. The fights are real. People die. Blood is spilled. And the situation become dire every minute.
> 
> I love having this series back and of all the summer series, this is the one that makes me happy. The reason for that is because this isn't just for holiday past time, but actually The Last Ship is moving to serious category with the Autumn season being so close.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> PS. It's two parter opening.



The way they keep changing the intros to this show is so cool. Loved seeing all the crops dying. Chandler getting the girl was a little cliche and cheesy but no one said this show isn't and you know where he's going with that. It's a means to an end like everything with Chandler. The show is pretty much classic star trek without it taking place in space. All the elements of classic trek land battles were seen in Chandler's fight. 

It's funny how everything on this show reminds me of star trek. The fight for instance almost reminded me Kirk vs Gorn.


----------



## REBerg

*4.03 Bread and Circuses*


Spoiler



Aha! I knew Chandler and the James were on an intercept course.


Cli-Fi said:


> The show is pretty much classic star trek without it taking place in space. All the elements of classic trek land battles were seen in Chandler's fight.
> 
> It's funny how everything on this show reminds me of star trek. The fight for instance almost reminded me Kirk vs Gorn.


No doubt about it. _The Last Ship_ and _Star Trek: TOS_ share some DNA. Differences I see include the lack of a season-long story arc in _Star Trek_. Plus, as much as I love the original _ST_ series, I think that it was also standing on the shoulders of many who came before it.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Aha! I knew Chandler and the James were on an intercept course.



The Captain cannot be kept from his ship. Just like Kirk couldn't be separated from the Enterprise. Both are inseparable and I believe if Nathan James would go down, Chandler would be last one to step off from its bow. Thing is he could have tried to continue the old man and sea routine, and stay out from the course of the events, but this thing is in his blood.  He was born to be the master of the conflict.

I'm surprised that the forward ops team didn't take action at the Arabic town, even though they were quite openly waving their guns. In fact it seems those who are deployed doesn't have to report to the ops centre, and the ops doesn't deal the info higher into the echelon. In other words TNT heard our criticism and put the Last Ship back into it's place. 

What I'm surprised is that XO to decided the ship and join the op. He could have controlled the whole thing from Nathan James instead of taking a blade in his guts. Bones in the ST would have given him proper bollocking. One I'm sure is still going to happen.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 4.04 Nostos



It feels good to have Captain Chandler back in the ship, even if it took taking the XO down and putting him through drugged dreams. I'm glad that it finished Sicily scene and moved the show back on the board of Nathan James. That ship certainly have fancy toys on board. Things that are still partly in developmental phase, like for example that decoy.  

I hope they turn the ship around and head out to the Atlantic, because Mediterranean is way too small pond for them. They hardly have enough of room for manoeuvres. The crew however had made really good job on repairing battle damage from their last encounter. It was as if Nathan James had not even been hit in the aft.

What military options that Sicilian mastermind has on his disposal?


----------



## REBerg

*4.04 Nostos*


Spoiler



I was surprised that Il Dotorre who bandaged Chandler's hands for the big fight turned out to be the man in charge. Good to see the 70-year-old original _RoboCop_ at work.
Chandler's return to the James got a mixed reaction from the crew. Along with those happy to have him back are new members who don't know him and old members who feel that he abandoned him. Chandler can't help but step into the command vacuum while the CO is recovering (assuming that he does). Chandler might get resistance from the new XO, who wasn't exactly the captain's number one fan in previous episodes.
On top of all of that, Chandler's romantic interest has a new boyfriend. Should her new beau be wearing a red shirt? 
Yes, now that they finally have the seeds, the James should bug out to the Atlantic. No need to play more cat-and-mouse rounds with the Greek Navy, although I do like those. It reminded me of the submarine episodes in the second season. 
Looks like the Oligarch Family is hatching a new plan to reacquire the seeds, a scheme involving the "smart" son somehow infiltrating the James crew.


----------



## Cli-Fi

C'mon guys. No words for Captain Slattery???? 



Spoiler



I thought he was a goner the way they kept doing those life flashing before his eyes stuff





REBerg said:


> *4.04 Nostos*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised that Il Dotorre who bandaged Chandler's hands for the big fight turned out to be the man in charge. Good to see the 70-year-old original _RoboCop_ at work.
> Chandler's return to the James got a mixed reaction from the crew. Along with those happy to have him back are new members who don't know him and old members who feel that he abandoned him. Chandler can't help but step into the command vacuum while the CO is recovering (assuming that he does). Chandler might get resistance from the new XO, who wasn't exactly the captain's number one fan in previous episodes.
> On top of all of that, Chandler's romantic interest has a new boyfriend. Should her new beau be wearing a red shirt?
> Yes, now that they finally have the seeds, the James should bug out to the Atlantic. No need to play more cat-and-mouse rounds with the Greek Navy, although I do like those. It reminded me of the submarine episodes in the second season.
> Looks like the Oligarch Family is hatching a new plan to reacquire the seeds, a scheme involving the "smart" son somehow infiltrating the James crew.





ctg said:


> Spoiler: 4.04 Nostos
> 
> 
> 
> It feels good to have Captain Chandler back in the ship, even if it took taking the XO down and putting him through drugged dreams. I'm glad that it finished Sicily scene and moved the show back on the board of Nathan James. That ship certainly have fancy toys on board. Things that are still partly in developmental phase, like for example that decoy.
> 
> I hope they turn the ship around and head out to the Atlantic, because Mediterranean is way too small pond for them. They hardly have enough of room for manoeuvres. The crew however had made really good job on repairing battle damage from their last encounter. It was as if Nathan James had not even been hit in the aft.
> 
> What military options that Sicilian mastermind has on his disposal?



I think Chandler saying he lost his way is a bit of an understatement. Wasn't it the first season where he demanded loyalty from the crew and that they shouldn't leave the ship due to the moral obligation to fix the country? Now that the world is more at sake it's OK he was on a greek island for months?? There's gonna be some clashes between Chandler and Slattery now. 



Spoiler



The crew barely listened to him and the only person who seemed thrilled to have him back was the Chaplin


 I think Slattery's got a leg up on Chandler now. 



Spoiler



Slattery is returning a hero who brought the seeds back, while Chandler is returning with a lot of explaining to do and he doesn't even seem sure he wants to be there yet.


----------



## ctg

TLS has made an amazing job on translating the current state of US surface fleet into the series. It's sad to see that these fictional sailors has been strained to as limit as the crew of current vessels. The endless cycle of duty and routine with no free time is worse enemy than one packed in the steel vessel. It's not just the case of PTSD, but case of having no peace. 

In the fictional cousin of Star Trek or even Battlestar Galactica the R&R was important on keeping the crew sane. Nathan James crew is stretched to a limit. You can see them balancing on the edge, with no relief in the sight. If you compare that to the situation in the first season, The Last Ship is showing how all of this could actually happen and that's why I'm so glad to see this series steaming ahead with no end in sight. 

If the producers would take it through ST cycle, and give the crew peace this series would fall flat. It would lose its magic and give people false ideas about how the stress turns people mad. Apocalyptic World isn't a nice place. It's not a holiday. 



Spoiler: 4.05 Allegiance



I don't really understand why Chandler had to shave before he could put on the uniform. Seeing all those bearded fellows make the crew more believable. But in the other hand why Brits are making the enemy again?


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> TLS has made an amazing job on translating the current state of US surface fleet into the series. It's sad to see that these fictional sailors has been strained to as limit as the crew of current vessels. The endless cycle of duty and routine with no free time is worse enemy than one packed in the steel vessel. It's not just the case of PTSD, but case of having no peace.
> 
> In the fictional cousin of Star Trek or even Battlestar Galactica the R&R was important on keeping the crew sane. Nathan James crew is stretched to a limit. You can see them balancing on the edge, with no relief in the sight. If you compare that to the situation in the first season, The Last Ship is showing how all of this could actually happen and that's why I'm so glad to see this series steaming ahead with no end in sight.
> 
> If the producers would take it through ST cycle, and give the crew peace this series would fall flat. It would lose its magic and give people false ideas about how the stress turns people mad. Apocalyptic World isn't a nice place. It's not a holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.05 Allegiance
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand why Chandler had to shave before he could put on the uniform. Seeing all those bearded fellows make the crew more believable. But in the other hand why Brits are making the enemy again?



I wonder if it's all leading up to a large fight about that specific topic. I could see it. Half the crew don't want Chandler as Captain, the other half do. They end up fighting. Chaplain finally realizes they all need R&R. They find some peaceful spot and have it out there. 

Right now TNT has renewed the show for a fifth season. They did a two season pickup last year before Comic-con. Now, this usually means that they will announce a cancellation soon, maybe end it with a 13 episode 6th season, but we'll see. 



Spoiler



Marines are the ones who usually wear the beards, and some of them are not Americans. Navy Captains always shave. I suspect it's tradition and a hard habit for Chandler to break. Not to mention used as a visual device as a way to truly return to the ship.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Cli-Fi said:


> Marines are the ones who usually wear the beards, and some of them are not Americans.



It used to be special forces and battle-veterans. I guess its catching as war in the Afghanistan carries to 17th year.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be special forces and battle-veterans. I guess its catching as war in the Afghanistan carries to 17th year.



You are right it's special forces. Though I think Marines have some special circumstances 



Spoiler



where they can be unshaven too. It's usually to help with interaction of locals.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Cli-Fi said:


> where they can be unshaven too.



Yeah, get stuck in the base for months or face same situation at the battle-field.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.05 Allegiance



Chandler was recommissioned with the rank of captain. Will he also resume his position as captain/commanding officer of the James?
Captain Slattery, struggling to beat his Nostos addiction, is currently unfit to resume command. Acting CO Meylan does not seem likely to step aside.
Kind of awkward having an unbilleted senior officer on board.


----------



## Cli-Fi

REBerg said:


> Spoiler: 4.05 Allegiance
> 
> 
> 
> Chandler was recommissioned with the rank of captain. Will he also resume his position as captain/commanding officer of the James?
> Captain Slattery, struggling to beat his Nostos addiction, is currently unfit to resume command. Acting CO Meylan does not seem likely to step aside.
> Kind of awkward having an unbilleted senior officer on board.



It was so weird when Slattery said: 



Spoiler



You're here now, aren't you?


 Or something to that effect. It means that 



Spoiler



Slattery might take more time getting over his addiction. Loved how he explained that it was like time travel, or that he was asking if Chandler was with the mission. It's probably a little of both. 

Could Meylan stage a mutiny? He's getting pissed


----------



## REBerg

Cli-Fi said:


> It was so weird when Slattery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You're here now, aren't you?
> 
> 
> Or something to that effect. It means that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Slattery might take more time getting over his addiction. Loved how he explained that it was like time travel, or that he was asking if Chandler was with the mission. It's probably a little of both.
> 
> Could Meylan stage a mutiny? He's getting pissed





Spoiler



Slattery's question about going back in time to be with loved ones showed motivation to remain addicted. I'd bet he'll find that Nostos that the doc kept for analysis.
I suppose it would be convenient from a plot standpoint for Slattery to remain under treatment for a few episodes.


----------



## Cli-Fi

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Slattery's question about going back in time to be with loved ones showed motivation to remain addicted. I'd bet he'll find that Nostos that the doc kept for analysis.
> I suppose it would be convenient from a plot standpoint for Slattery to remain under treatment for a few episodes.



It's already starting!!!!! 



Spoiler



He wasn't looking for Cigars. What if he brought some back with him and he hid it in his old clothes and was looking for them in his quarters? *Hyperventilating*


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Cli-Fi said:


> He wasn't looking for Cigars. What if he brought some back with him and he hid it in his old clothes and was looking for them in his quarters? *Hyperventilating*



I would give him some fags, even fat cubans if that gives him clear head and ability to put foot on the deck to show some authority. Chandler is far too scared to give bollocking to the crew at the moment. He needs XO to take XO's place. 

To be honest this drugged stage is going a bit too far. I don't know any psychedelics that last as long.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would give him some fags, even fat cubans if that gives him clear head and ability to put foot on the deck to show some authority. Chandler is far too scared to give bollocking to the crew at the moment. He needs XO to take XO's place.
> 
> To be honest this drugged stage is going a bit too far. I don't know any psychedelics that last as long.





Spoiler: head trip



Nostos is a virus-mutated hallucinogen -- the good stuff.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Nostos is a virus-mutated hallucinogen -- the good stuff.



Ah that, yeah. Well, frankly the only time I've experienced that sort of trip is when Mrs was drugged to her eyeballs and going through six weeks in the ICU under high temperature and a failing heart. It was the set of conditions added to all those chemicals that made her trip. 

But Slattery was wounded and sedated. Maybe it caused him to trip, but later on he should have recovered instead of kept going bonkers. If Nostos would be a virus, why would it make the host to act such a way? Maybe it's time for me to shut down my brain. Again.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 4.06: Tempest



With XO's Cuban hanging from corner of mouth, The Last Ship is in right position. I love the fact that they're focusing on the ship and the sea action rather than focusing on the drama at land. Like the Orville needs to stay in the deep space, Nathan James needs to stay on the sea. 

It's those close spaces and Navy's tradition on hush-hush even though they're all one big family. One that work well together. I especially love seeing them doing right decisions. Not to shoot first but to finish the fight with what they got. The biggest balls on the sea. 

That storm system was a serious business and the only move Chandler could have taken without making a fight. I haven't felt this scared for losing the ship and whole crew since I watched BSG's episode called 33. What I don't understand why Brits are the and the bad guy, every single time?


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler: 4.06: Tempest
> 
> 
> 
> With XO's Cuban hanging from corner of mouth, The Last Ship is in right position. I love the fact that they're focusing on the ship and the sea action rather than focusing on the drama at land. Like the Orville needs to stay in the deep space, Nathan James needs to stay on the sea.
> 
> It's those close spaces and Navy's tradition on hush-hush even though they're all one big family. One that work well together. I especially love seeing them doing right decisions. Not to shoot first but to finish the fight with what they got. The biggest balls on the sea.
> 
> That storm system was a serious business and the only move Chandler could have taken without making a fight. I haven't felt this scared for losing the ship and whole crew since I watched BSG's episode called 33. What I don't understand why Brits are the and the bad guy, every single time?





Spoiler



I was surprised to see Slattery so quickly back on his feet, large and in charge. I wonder about that residual feeling of peace and well-being he expressed. Was that just a little sarcasm?
Chandler seems to be able contain his commanding nature to some extent. I still think that some sort of shakeout is coming. Slattery's demise?
How about Lucia as the ultimate woman scorned? Although I doubt that she and Chandler could actually lock eyes as the James breached the Greek warship line in the middle of the storm, if looks could kill ...


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> How about Lucia as the ultimate woman scorned? Although I doubt that she and Chandler could actually lock eyes as the James breached the Greek warship line in the middle of the storm, if looks could kill ...



Captain has mighty balls and magical sausage. Lucia simply couldn't allow that to disappear in off chance of getting it back for just one more time. She doesn't care about the bloody seeds.  A scorned woman would have sunk Nathan James and made sure Hercules wasn't among the possible survivors. 



REBerg said:


> I wonder about that residual feeling of peace and well-being he expressed. Was that just a little sarcasm?



It's the sedative and part of his macho man image, I believe. You can kind of see him being in the pain at the officers mess after the British backstabbing becomes real. 



REBerg said:


> Chandler seems to be able contain his commanding nature to some extent.



Yeah. He is troubled by the nature of the mole. I don't think he believes what he saw is real. And he wouldn't have hesitated on pulling the trigger.


----------



## Cli-Fi

This was the best episode of the season by far. Right up there with the battle with the Russians earlier in the series BTW, whatever happened to them? They die off? 

I think this show has gotten very timely what with the fight over seeds (food) and the destruction being caused in the Caribbean. If any fans of the show lived on those islands, they are living in that world now  

I'm not sure which woman to be more afraid of, Lucia or Sasha. Lucia kinda got what she wanted, but she didn't tell daddy 



Spoiler



about the seeds.


 Sasha is pissed off at Fletcher for 



Spoiler



betraying them and will seek him out until her last breath.


 Speaking of breathing, so many people died this episode which I also did not expect. 

Two funny moments were Slattery's sarcasm about how it was weird to feel pleasant, and Sinclair says, Nathan Jimmy, or something like that


----------



## Cli-Fi

TNT trolling us? I always thought it would end at season 5, maybe they have ideas for season 6 popping out. 


> “We greenlit the fifth with the idea that it could be the final season, however it’s far too early to make that determination.”



The Last Ship to End After Season 5? 'Far Too Early' to Tell, TNT Responds


----------



## REBerg

Cli-Fi said:


> TNT trolling us? I always thought it would end at season 5, maybe they have ideas for season 6 popping out.
> 
> 
> The Last Ship to End After Season 5? 'Far Too Early' to Tell, TNT Responds


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: 4.07: Feast



I love the fact that they've made a new faction - Hellenic City State as if the Greeks are reaching back to the ancient ways. To time when they were the Kings of Mediterrain. But I also love the fact that Captain chandler is making a counter-strike rather than trying to find the source for the seeds. 

The op was perfectly executed. And I'm glad the crew got some R&R on the sightseeing trip. The op-zone was hot from the moment they set foot into the compound. What made me laugh was Giorgio's plead on the law at Chandler's face. At the moment there is no international law. No backup. And the US isn't the world police. 

The Last Ship is doing amazing job on keeping this series incredibly hooking. It is in right place at Sunday evening, with its surprise injection of pacifism into the play. Could the juggernaut be ready for peace?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.08 Lazeretto



I absolutely did not see that coming. Golden Son Christos is Papa Vellek's hallucinatory resurrection.
I wasn't sorry to see Fletcher go. As much as they attempted to paint him as morally gray, he made the wrong choice between nation and world.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Papa Vellek's hallucinatory resurrection.



He is a psycho and his mission is to cure his ailment with a good splash of pacifism. The world needs this cure according to him, but he cannot see what it does if all of us were sheep. Aggression has been part of humanity since we found sticks and stones been good things to wage war. 

Our culture has very long roots that goes deep into the aggression. The universe itself is a very violent place. There is no peace. Instead extremly chaotic events that violently churns the cosmos. So it's right that they described this pacifistic bioweapon as lunacy. And I'm extra pleased Fletcher did what any good man should do despite the risk. I don't know how he thought he was going to get away with it?

The plan was suicidal. And almost equally the same with the plan on sending the biggest fighters in the camp full of sheep. I snickered a bit when the guards turned out be the pure animals. A human guard would understand their subjects and not try to entice the biggest person in the room to kick his teeth in. So it was a nice move on shoving that platter on his face and see if he eats it. 

What I don't understand is why they let the Master Chief in the field mission. The man visibly weak and he was in no position to go out with the guys. The special ops can do all things he can and the old man can stay behind the bulk heads and be safe. But no, out he goes with the boars.



Man, I love The Last Ship and its impossibilities. It's a good series and it deserved premium time at the turn of the week. So well done TNT. Can you make this as successful as the Babylon 5?


----------



## ctg

Spectacular fight. The Last Ship offers best military pr0n available. It's better than the Shooter, the Brave or the Seal Team. And you get the SF angle in terms of mad scientist cooked up to his eyeballs with Nostos - super powerful hallucinogen. What else you would need? It's has the jargon, the situation, the babes and huge hunks of muscle every week in trouble. If you haven't watched it, you should check it out as soon as possible, because it's latest season is spectacular military drama in the small screen. 



Spoiler: 4.09: Detect. Deceive. Destroy. 



4vs1. What a fight. Nathan James sank two and seriously harmed third combat vessel against what Captain Chandler declared in the CIC. The ballsy move was the first one by masking the rip to be a fishing vessel. It was a surprise move, but not as spectacular as using the torpedo salvo to sink number two.

Thing is that those seamines are packed with high explosive, and the first hit was on the bow and not the midship explosion shown in the episode. It would have toasted the sonar and seriously hampered the move on first ship. If the fires would have spread in the forward magazine, then I'd have believed that ship was completely out from the game, unlike that midship back break.

Nevertheless, fantastic move from the Special Forces. They have balls bigger than anyone. And it worked even if it took the Brute out. I'm sure he'll be back in the row in no time. What I'm not so sure is the Master Chief as he is working with a serious medical condition. Yet, he stood on his own feet during the whole battle. One that was mastered by three captains.

I don't understand the need for Americans to name their moves.  Why couldn't they just said about using the torpedo salvo, instead of naming it with a manoeuvre that nobody can remember? It's just one of those thing that we might never understand.

Anyways, the third hit from harpoon on the bridge was glorious. CIWS couldn't save that ship against a saturation attack. They should have been firing smart proxy ammo from the forward gun, but for some reason the crew failed to engage even though the poor Greek had given the order. 

I loved this battle for every second it lasted. I even fist pumped the air when they launched torpedoes and used their sonar libraries to find the surface combatant among the civilian targets. This is The Last Ship in it's best. 

Did you loved it?


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> Spectacular fight. The Last Ship offers best military pr0n available. It's better than the Shooter, the Brave or the Seal Team.
> 
> Did you loved it



Probably better than all three of those shows combined. I still like the fight with the Russians a bit better, because I think the Russians were a bit more believable than the evil crazy scientist, but second best battle of the series.

Too bad we have to wait a whole year to catch what is likely the end of Nathan James' five year mission to save the world


----------



## REBerg

I liked the nod to Battleship as the captains planned their maneuvers -- complete with the traditional red pegs in the little plastic ships.
The Velleks were one messed up, dysfunctional family.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> I liked the nod to Battleship as the captains planned their maneuvers -- complete with the traditional red pegs in the little plastic ships.



I wondered what they'd done with other miniatures. It's not uncommon to have a whole fleet of those plastic models to be put on the map table. Had someone nicked them?


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> I wondered what they'd done with other miniatures. It's not uncommon to have a whole fleet of those plastic models to be put on the map table. Had someone nicked them?



It was Christos


----------



## svalbard

Anyone watching the new series. Just caught the first episode. It was an ok start, a bit heavy on the cheese but this season has possibilities.


----------



## Anthoney

I watched the first episode as well this season.  I like Adam Baldwin and want to see what they do with the others.  I've been skeptical since they killed Rhona Mitra.

Even if they have lost their way there's still some cool ship fights.


----------



## Droflet

Yep, it's the superb combat scenes that keep me watching.


----------



## ctg

I stopped watching this. I don't even know how the last season ended. Sorry.


----------



## REBerg

Great to have the series back again. Sorry it's reported to be the last season.


Spoiler: 5.01 Casus Belli



Looks like the USS Nathan James is officially back to being the last ship.
The surprise attack on the new US Navy fleet in the midst of a celebration bore a strong (and no doubt intentional) resemblance to the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. The propeller-driven planes used reminded me of the infamous Zeroes, made by the same company that made the projector I was using to watch the show -- Mitsubishi. 
The cyber attack that completely crippled the U.S. armed response certainly seemed believable. I find less credence in the premise that a united South America is making a bid for world domination.


----------



## REBerg

*5.10 Commitment (Series Finale)*
I'm no fan of war, but I was a fan of the U.S.S. Nathan James and its crew.
The series was at its best during the first seasons in the quest to find the cure for the mutant virus that was wiping out Humanity. Subsequent conflicts, including world famine and a power-hungry Colombian dictator, were less compelling.
The naval maneuvers and firefights, however, were consistently exciting throughout the series. The real enemies were not the situations but the people who sought to profit from them.


----------

